# Femed Auto UN-Feming. Need help.



## SPEARCHUCKER (May 20, 2009)

The strain I want to order only comes Feminized.
I want beans.
What would I have to do? 
Do I cross it with a different strain auto male, then breed it back into the original?
Or what would be the best way to go about doing things. If it can be done.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (May 20, 2009)

Heres more input of what Im thinking.

I want to order Pak Valley Autos. They are Hindu Kush x (HK xR).
Could I order a regular HK Auto. And put it together like. HKx(hk x r) + HK x R. 
Then go back and put that with the original HKx(HK x R)

Since using all the same breed. It would pretty much bring me near full circle back. looking like, 1/2original HKx(HK x R) right. And do it again I would get, 3/4original HKx (HK x R)
Am I way off base here?

I actually want the Auto Afgan Kush. But they are Femed. And there is no other AgK strains. I was thinking about trying to get something else and breed them back around. Like a Auto Blueberry or something random. Then going back over like I said earlier. But I just want the AfganKush strain pure.

Trying to get what I like in 1 order. So I never have to worry about ordering again.


----------



## Waspfire (May 20, 2009)

i was just looking at seed banks with same idea in mind 

I am looking at the afghan kush ryder and was trying to figure out what i wanted to cross with it since it only comes feminized.

SO far i am leaning towerds this to cross with it


REMOVED


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (May 21, 2009)

That didnt look bad Wasp. I was thinking about Lowryder Mint or White Dwarf. But I want to make my full order from 1 place. Not a bunch of different. Because Attitude doesnt even carry White Dwarf Un-Femmed for some reason.


----------



## FrozenReality (Jun 2, 2009)

Have you considered making more fem seeds by spraying one of your females 2-3 times a day for a week with colloidal silver once it starts flowering. It will soon after reverse sex and use that pollen on the other plants to make more seeds. You could also spray one branch of a plant and then pollenate the rest of the plant with the pollen. Ive had great success making femanised seeds in the past this way and am yet to get a hermy from any seeds I made.

And yes i said colloidal silver and not silver nitrate. Just hook up some silver to the positive and negative ends of a 12 volt 1.5 ma adapter in some distilled water and let it sit for 12 hours and the left over brownish water is colloidal silver.


----------



## FrozenReality (Jun 2, 2009)

Wow.. sorry for the double post but I just realized there is not a single thing on this forum about colloidal silver.. thats kinda sad cause it works very very well. If anyone wants to pm me about it I'll provide links to more information about this way of making feminized seeds.


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jun 2, 2009)

You should start a post about it.


----------



## FrozenReality (Jun 2, 2009)

good idea, I will in a bit. Just moved so I'm unpacking boxes.


----------



## leafminer (Jun 2, 2009)

FrozenReality said:
			
		

> Have you considered making more fem seeds by spraying one of your females 2-3 times a day for a week with colloidal silver once it starts flowering. It will soon after reverse sex and use that pollen on the other plants to make more seeds. You could also spray one branch of a plant and then pollenate the rest of the plant with the pollen. Ive had great success making femanised seeds in the past this way and am yet to get a hermy from any seeds I made.
> 
> And yes i said colloidal silver and not silver nitrate. Just hook up some silver to the positive and negative ends of a 12 volt 1.5 ma adapter in some distilled water and let it sit for 12 hours and the left over brownish water is colloidal silver.



My question:
Would this work to reverse sex for my female seeds? I've created a whole pile of fem seeds using my hermie male sativa pollen and female indicas. Problem is I can't make any more seed because all my seed seems fem, both the F1 and the F2 hybrids. Could I use this trick to reverse one of the fems to a male so that I can get some more seed? I have the feeling that it would produce more fems though ...


----------



## FrozenReality (Jun 2, 2009)

It should work just fine for reversing the sex of any female cannabis plant. The only concern that I have is that you have hermie genes in the genetics as you said and I dont know if this will bring out the gene more. I have done this numerous times with normal female plants and a few times with femanised plants and never had a problem.

Here I hope this isnt against any rules but this is a quote from another forum to kinda give you the general idea on it all. I'll do a full write up with pictures once I can find my box with my stuff in it. 



PhenoMenal said:


> Here she is! *beaming proud smile*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'd like to add on a few details to the quote above. The generator I use is 12 volts 1.5 a (1500 ma) that had the end cut off and the wires split and stripped and had a alligator clip attached to each wire and soldered then had heat shrink used to cover up the bare wires. I then used fine silver wire attached to each end of the adapter. Only the silver is submerged into the distilled water (or else you will produce rust) and it is allowed to react for 12 hours. I then will spray this onto the female plants 2-3 times a day for a week once they show sex then from there on out the plant does the rest.

As you can see my generator is a bit more powerful than the one that was used above. According to PhenoMenal his worked for reversing sex but since my device is stronger I cant comment on if this is true or not.

The alligator clips are not necessary, you could just wrap the wires around 2 pieces of silver and call it good, just make sure to only submerge the silver and nothing more.


----------

